# RCI Thread



## csxjohn (Feb 19, 2017)

I wanted to ask a question in the RCI forum but it tells me "read and search only" and it tells me "(You have insufficient privileges to post here.)"

What kink of privileges do I need to post there?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 19, 2017)

It looks like the RCI forum is read/search only.


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 19, 2017)

I see now that the posts are very old.


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 19, 2017)

It's before my time, but I think that forum used to have active participation from actual RCI representatives, hence the "Ask RCI" header, but once that participation ceased the forum was kept for posterity but made read-only. You probably just want to post in the general Exchanging forum, which covers all exchange companies.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2017)

yep, when RCI stopped actually staffing the forum...it got closed down and the "ask" threads are just for historical reference now.

current exchange discussions or questions should all go in the exchanging forum =)


----------



## csxjohn (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you all for your replies.  I've been looking in the general forum for the info I'm looking for.  If I can't find anything I'll post my question(s) there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 19, 2017)

note that if it helps explain the situation, you can always put a link in your post/question to the original ask rci thread!


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 19, 2017)

I've updated the description of the Ask RCI forum to make its status clearer:


> RCI representatives no longer participate in this forum to answer your questions about RCI policy and operation. This forum is closed to further posts but remains available for reference purposes.


----------



## MuranoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

BTW, thanks so much for keeping the archives for this.  I've referred back to the comments once in a while.


----------

